

Show HN: Upload to Whatzapp. Send files or txt from ur PC to any WhatsApp - hodaraadam

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;uploadtowhatsapp.com&#x2F;<p>&lt;p&gt;Hi Guys, would love to get feedback on this small side project and also features requests.
======
nppc
If you are looking for a reliable way to send push notifications from your
apps, use telegram instead of whatsapp. Checkout
[https://beeper.in](https://beeper.in)

------
nppc
Whatsapp will detect in a few days that you are not using one of its blessed
clients and will block you.

~~~
hodaraadam
What do you mean? Didn't understand. the app just send normal text messages
from a phone number. why it will get blocked? did you try it?

